# Sticky  Posting in the Detailing Guide Section



## cossiecol

There seems to be a growing trend of threads in this section looking for advice or help.

As per the info on the Detailing Guide header, this the section to post in if you have written a guide to help someone, not to ask for general advice as there are plenty of dedicated sections for this (including Detailing Chat). 

The dediacted sections will also get more views and therefore you may have a better chance of having your question answered.


----------



## cossiecol

Following on from the above post I have now cleared up approximately 23 pages worth of threads which should not have been placed in the Guide section.

To avoid us having to clear this up again in the future please take note of the information for the Guide Section "*Written* a guide to help someone, post it here".


----------



## cossiecol

bump...


----------

